# FAO CALL OF DUTY addicts - 2xXP and Nuketown 24/7



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Is on line now so get prestiging.

I don't need XP but need Cod points for my 10th gold gun woop


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some of us are stuck in the office :wall:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

How longs this for?


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

oooooooh


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> How longs this for?


All weekend :thumb:


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

GET IN!

late nights for me this weekend!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! Got myself on already...There goes my weekend!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No probs folks - On until monday.

Just had to come off for an hour - HQ on nuketown is just wrong lol.

87-50 I just finished :doublesho

Last 5 games :-

HQ - 87-50
Demo - 132-12
DOMO - 34-12
DOMO - 56-5
TDM - 9-9  Don't know what happened in this game apart from campers and me rushing too hard and flipping the spawns

Gotta love Nuketown though - helping me pay for the expensive gold guns :lol:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I've come off for the night now, don't want overkill on Nuketown.

I actually enjoyed HQ on Nuketown, but since I only really play S&D with the odd game or two of TD or FFA, it's probably just because it's a game mode I don't ever play. Made a nice change.

Just played FFA, with literally 2 secs to go I was 23-1 and looking forward to a nice big KD then some  blasted me with a shotgun, halving it. Gutted! :wall:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm heading back on there in a minute

Can't beat a Nuketown weekend :lol So much fun


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Nuketown? Do you get double XP on there all the time then?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Nuketown? Do you get double XP on there all the time then?


You certainly do :thumb:

HQ with a 250-0 win, be prepared for over 20,000


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

250-0 win? What's that mean? 

Is it double xp only on headquarters?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't let the enemy capture a HQ


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

But what about kills then? Do they add up too?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Just done a 22 kills, 9 deaths and won every headquarters. Got 19586 xp


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

I ain't played black ops for months, must fire it up again soon it's rather addictive though & then the misses starts moaning I'm on it all the time think I'm 3rd or 4th prestige. I'm a domination, FFA and tdm lover myself hq is ok.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

The double XP on Nuketown 24/7 is back on from Friday for the weekend.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

i love Nuketown... but F1 is on at the mo. Will go on afterwards


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Snowball said:


> i love Nuketown... but F1 is on at the mo. Will go on afterwards


Nuketown doesn't start till 5 anyways matey :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You sure nuketown is on there?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah mate, I'm playing double xp now.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Can't bloody find it. All I've got is anihilation.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Its on Core mate, right at the bottom.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I know that's where it usually is. 

Its not on there though.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

You tried logging off and logging back on?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep.

Double xp are there but no nuketown.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It's deffo on there matey :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ahh, not on mine it isnt! 

Ive come off it for a while now. I'll go back to it later.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Ahh, not on mine it isnt!
> 
> Ive come off it for a while now. I'll go back to it later.


You on PS3 or Xbox?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

PS3 players don't get Nuketown - It is Xbox only


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Just had a quick play this morning. 30000 points on one HQ game  Shame I'm busy all weekend to spend a couple of hours on there.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm only in it for the Cod points now - got to 15/50 months ago and only need 6 more guns in gold to have all of them and 95% of all the challenges are done.

I have purchased every emblem, every background, every gun and every attachment so I am getting slightly bored now.

I will play high roller wager matches only soon to get rid of the points I am building


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

Is it Prestige 14 to start acquiring the golden guns?

I'm only on 7th and it's slow going!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Snowball said:


> Is it Prestige 14 to start acquiring the golden guns?
> 
> I'm only on 7th and it's slow going!


Yeah mate - 14th


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

How many times is there to prestige?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

15 prestige levels and 50 levels in each prestige.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Showshine said:


> 15 prestige levels and 50 levels in each prestige.


Sack... that.. no wonder people hack it!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol, i'm on 3


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I got to 15/50 (top prestige and level) in 11 days playtime

I had a lot of spare time in March and April as I wasn't well and had someone doing the work booked in so I played a lot. :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I gave up last night after an hour. I realised how much I hate Nuketown... I did manage to get Flack Jacket Pro though as it was a grenade frenzy on domination. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Flak jacket pro is class.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I've found everyone seems to use semtex so it was difficult to get that one. I didn't succeed at all last prestige.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Im 15th prestige now and have all the pro perks  im now looking forward to mw3,did the easter egg on the new zombie map took ages  managed round 19


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't get why people like the zombie maps. Played for 5 minutes and got bored.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

Not many of my mates play, so i can never get enough people to play Zombies, so i don't bother!


----------

